# Manfred Sexauer Gestorben



## Akrueger100 (21 Juli 2014)

Manfred Sexauer ist am Sonntag den 2.7.14 in Saarbrüken gestorben


----------



## Padderson (21 Juli 2014)

und wieder eine Ikone aus meinen Kindertagen weniger


----------



## stuftuf (22 Juli 2014)

er war ein echtes Unikat 

RIP


----------



## Brian (22 Juli 2014)

Habe früher stets gerne früher seinen Musikladen im Fernsehen gesehn,wieder einer weniger aus der guten alten Zeit,möge er in Frieden ruhn...


----------

